# Heads up! - Poly bags for shipping shirts



## neato

Uline has 1000 2 mil, 10"x12" poly bags on sale for $31. Just wanted to pass that along.

http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-1340&ref=107_3


----------



## JeridHill

Here is where I buy all of my bags. They are 1 mil but they have a flap on them and they are 12x16. Same price.

http://store.storesupply.com/webapp/commerce/servlet/ProductDisplay?merchant_rn=631&prrfnbr=113581


----------



## Vtec44

thank you both for the links!


----------



## TheJunkyard

I've actually order from both places and must say I think Uline is much better quality.


----------



## JeridHill

The only time I bag is when 1 customer in particular asks for it. I may print 500 - 10,000 for this customer and the bag quality isn't an issue. The bags are used to protect the shirt before they are handed out. If it were for retail, I'd probably consider a thicker bag, but in this case, the 1 mil works fine.


----------



## splathead

neato said:


> Uline has 1000 2 mil, 10"x12" poly bags on sale for $31. Just wanted to pass that along.
> 
> 10 x 12" 2 Mil Industrial Poly Bags S-1340 - Uline


Assuming you are using these to individually bag items, then place them in a shipping bag/box, I think 2 mil is overkill. We have used their 1 mil bags and they are cheaper. We stopped using them because they are not sealable. Now we use their resealable polypropylene bags which are super thin (less mail weight) and works great.


----------



## Arboristsite

Is the Uline a better choice for shipping? Also does it seal with a flap that hangs over the back or do you have to have a special machine that seals them? Thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## wormil

I always found U-line to be among the most expensive options for supplies.


----------



## Arboristsite

What then is the best option for shipping T shirts?


----------



## queerrep

Darin:

You can find polybags very similar to (if not the same as) Uline on ebay. See the link in this post by Rodney:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p202666-post32.html


----------



## Arboristsite

Thanks Rhonda. It's amazing that I did indeed do a search and I didn't find that info. Oh well thanks again for the help, it's appreciated.
Darin


----------



## INKSCREENS

We only use 2 and 3 mil polybags options to our customers. Much better quality. 1 mil is just too thin and wrinkles way too much!


----------



## BEatMaKeR

I've found myself coming back to this post on more than a few occasions. When I originally had shirts made I had them imported from India packed in poly bags with an inside flap (like a sandwich bag).

It came time to manufacture here in the US and I'm finding myself constantly looking around for tshirt bags.

I bought some youth bags from Uline and noticed that even know the bags are thicker... you can't stack them!!! When you try to stack the shirts packed in the bags they slide off each other making stacking them on a shelf near impossible!!

The bags in the shirts from India were really thin and "crinckly" (gotta love the terminology). But they stacked beautifully. No sliding problems there.

Any idea where I can buy these thinner 12 x 15 poly bags with inside flaps that I can stack.

I think there is a difference between polyethylene and polypropylene if I'm correct? Most placed I don't think make a distinction in their bags just calling them 'poly' but there is apparently a difference.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney

> Any idea where I can buy these thinner 12 x 15 poly bags with inside flaps that I can stack.


Could the difference be the number of "mils" in the thickness of the bags? I use the bags from this eBay seller that are about half the price of the Uline bags and a bit thinner (but still great for shipping tees)

Not sure about their "stackability" though


----------



## BEatMaKeR

Hey Rodney, I seen the poly mailers... but not the clear shirt bags on that site link.

Do you have a direct like to the item by any chance?

Thanks for the help by the way. It could be the mil I'm not sure. Only 1 way to find out!


----------



## Rodney

BEatMaKeR said:


> Hey Rodney, I seen the poly mailers... but not the clear shirt bags on that site link.
> 
> Do you have a direct like to the item by any chance?
> 
> Thanks for the help by the way. It could be the mil I'm not sure. Only 1 way to find out!


Vaulemailers is the name of the ebay sellers store. Here's one of the products:

50 EACH 10x13 and 12x15.5 POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS - eBay (item 290290047509 end time Aug-10-10 16:05:06 PDT)


----------



## BEatMaKeR

right... yea that's what I'm saying. Its a 'mailer' not a shirt bag.

I'm really looking for something like these: Flap Lock Bags


----------



## Rodney

BEatMaKeR said:


> right... yea that's what I'm saying. Its a 'mailer' not a shirt bag.
> 
> I'm really looking for something like these: Flap Lock Bags


Whoops. I've been reading this whole thread wrong then. My bad.

Here's another ebay seller I've used before that has some of the clear bags that you can seal:

12 7 16 x 16 1 4 resealable items - Get great deals on Resealable Bags items on eBay Stores!


----------



## BEatMaKeR

No sweat. Thanks Rodney!

I noticed most of those bags are cello which is a little more brittle and annoying than the poly bags. More expensive too. Uline comes out to around 3-5 cents a bag in qty of 1000 so I think I'm going to get those and hope for the best (regarding the stacking issue).

Will post again and let everyone know when they come in and I try those out.


----------



## BEatMaKeR

So the 1 mil bags seam to get pretty wrinkled with the slightest handling but they are lighter than the 2 mil bags for sure. No issues with stacking shirts bagged in the 1 mil bags.

I got a 2 mil bag to test and I like the thicker material. I think the stacking issue was more related to the size of the girls shirts than the much larger guys shirts so I think it was a combination of the thicker bag and smaller size that was the issue.

Here is my recommendation to anyone looking for poly bags who plans to stack these on shelves.

Mens shirts - larger bags - 2 mil
Womens/Youth shirts - smaller bags - 1 mil

Use that formula and you should be good to go.

Now... anyone want to buy 1000 1 mil Men's shirt bags from me? HA!


----------



## AngrySpade

You can find just about any Uline product on ebay. Just do a quick search for it. There are tons of options for those clear poly bags on there. I just ordered some 10x13 self sealing ones today for about 7 bucks.


----------



## Zhivago

Thanks for the links guys! I recently received a Uline catalog and saw the shirt bags myself and was debating getting them so it's nice to have a couple options!


----------



## sjidohair

thanks for the threads guys
MMM


----------



## polokd86

*is 12 by 15" poly bags a good size for shipping cew neck sweatshirts and t-shirts?*


----------



## splathead

polokd86 said:


> *is 12 by 15" poly bags a good size for shipping cew neck sweatshirts and t-shirts?*


Yes, kind of large for a tee, but a good size for sweatshirts.


----------



## polokd86

splathead said:


> Yes, kind of large for a tee, but a good size for sweatshirts.


*whats a good size for a tee?*


----------



## splathead

The standard for a single tee is 9X12.


----------



## jbeardiii

So if im getting this correct for tees

Men -2mil or 1mil
with 9*12 in size should be fine?


----------



## BEatMaKeR

I use 12x15 1 mil bags from Uline and they work great.


----------



## Mydivinefamily

Any luck with clear poly bags that they will put your logo on and price for 1000?


----------



## Rodney

Mydivinefamily said:


> Any luck with clear poly bags that they will put your logo on and price for 1000?


Have you contacted Uline.com? They offer printing on some of their items.


----------



## Mydivinefamily

I will check, thanks


----------



## ASN CLothing

So 12X15 Poly bags are good for hoodies and crewnecks? Do you guys know a website where they send you free samples?


----------



## GRUrillaGear

I ordered the 9x12 1 mil bags from uline. I also use a fold-it to fold all my shirts, Unfortunately it folds in such a way that it would not fit into the 9x12 bags by just an inch on each side. So i believe im going to order the 10x13 bags. are you guys folding by hand to fit into the 9x12s ?


----------



## Rodney

ASN CLothing said:


> So 12X15 Poly bags are good for hoodies and crewnecks? Do you guys know a website where they send you free samples?


I don't know of any place that gives free samples, but you can buy the shipping bags much cheaper than uline on eBay from the Valuemailers store ValueMailers items - Get great deals on poly mailer, mailers items on eBay Stores!


----------



## TychCo

Do the Print on the bags for you (Supply store or uline)?


----------



## Luxytees

I found these guys and was able to get a free sample of 12x15 1 mil bags for my shirts.


----------

